# طالب مساعد في دارة باعث ومستقبل



## كونترول (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا أعمل في صناعة دارة باعث ومستقبل باأمواج الفوق صوتية
ولكن الإشارة التي يبعثها المرسل تصل إلى المستقبل صغيرة جدا يعني على حسب المسافة بينهم 
و المشكلة ماهة القيمة الفولتاج (التوتر)التي تصل إلى المستقل 
أعتقد أن هناك قانون يحدد هذه القيمة او طريقة معينة 
أرجو المساعد في هذا الموضوع


----------



## alsaneyousef (20 مارس 2008)

الموجات السمعية وهي الموجات الصوتية التي تتأثر بها الأذن و ترددها ما بين(20 ذبذبة/ ث إلى 20الف ذبذبة/ث) وتنقل الأذن تأثير هذه الموجات إلى المخ الذي يترجمها إلى أصوات و نغمات مسموعة 
2-الموجات فوق السمعية :
وهي الموجات الصوتية ذات التردد العالي و التي يزيد ترددها عن ( 20 آلف ذبذبة / ث ) ويتعذر على الأذن الآدمية سماع هذه الموجات فوق السمعية .
بعض التطبيقات العلمية للموجات فوق السمعية :
1-تقدير أعماق البحار و تقدير بعد الأجسام في مياه البحر .
2-فحص لحام المعادن و المسبوكات (للكشف عن العيوب الصناعية ) .
3-تعقيم المواد الغذائية ( و ذلك بقتل البكتريا و الفيروسات ) .
4- الفحوص الطبية و تشخيص بعض الأمراض و تقتيت حصوات الكلى و الحالب .
3-الموجات دون ( تحت ) السمعية : هي الموجات الصوتية ذات التردد المنخفض و التي يقل ترددها عن ( 20 ذبذبة / ث )- ولا تستطيع الأذن ان تدرك او تتأثر بالموجات دون السمعية) 
إستنتاج قانون إنتشار الأمواج في الصوت : 
- المسافة التي تقطعها موجات الصوت في الثانية الواحدة تعرف " بسرعة الصوت " .

. . . سرعة الصوت (ع) =

، . . . المسافة التى تقطعها الموجات = عدد الموجات × طول الموجة (ل) 

. . . سرعة الصوت (ع) = ،


. . . = التردد 

(قانون إنتشار الأمواج)

ويقاس ، طول الموجة (ل) : بالمتر ، سرعة الصوت : بالمتر/ثانية
: التردد (ت) : بذبذبة / ثانيةت المختلفة لا تعطى نغمتها الأساسية فقط والتى تعتمد على طبيعة المصدر المهتز ، 


تقدير عمق البحار وتقدير بعد الأجسام فى مياه البحر :
تستخدم الموجات فوق السمعية ( وهى ذات ترددات عالية يزيد عن
20 ألف ذبذبة / ثانية ) لتقدير عمق البحار والكشف عن الغواصات
والجبال الجليدية فى المحيطات والبحار وفى الكشف عن أسراب الأسماك فيها . 
قانون العمق :
عمق البحر ( ف ) = سرعة الصوت × 

... ف = ع × 
مثال محلول : وقف شخص فوق باخره وأحدث صوتاً في الماء فسمع صداه بعد مضي (0.5) ثانيه – فإحسب عمق هذا البحر علماً بأن سرعة الصوت في الماء 1400 متر/ ثانيه
الحل : عمق البحر = سرعة الصوت في الماء × 

= 1400 × = 350 متراً .
مسألة لك أنت (حل وما تخفشى يابوى,,)
وقف كريم فى الصحراء بين جبلين وأحدث صوتاً فسمع صداه من الجبل الأول بعد مضي (0.5) ثانيه ومن الجبل الآخر بعد (2)ثانية – فأحسب كم يكون بعد كل جبل عن كريم والمسافة بين الجبلين علماً بأن سرعة الصوت في الهواء 340 متر/ ثانيه
2- فحص لحام المعادن و المسبوكات : 
حيث تسلط الموجات فوق السمعية على سطح السبيكة بإستخدام أجهزه خاصة ، ثم تقاس شدة الموجات المنعكسة عنها و بتحرك السبيكة على سير أمام هذه الموجات يمكن تحديد الأجزاء التي تحتوي على عيوب صناعيه مثل وجود فقاعات هوائية آو الأجزاء التي لم يتم لحامها جيداً ، وذلك لإختلاف شدة الموجات المنعكسه منها عن تلك الأجزاء السليمة أو جيدة اللحام . 

http://www.reconnsworld.com/ir_ultrasonic_ultraswitch.html 
http://www.njsas.org/projects/bat_detector/populel_sch.html


----------



## ink_80 (22 مارس 2008)

ادخل إلى الموقع التالي 
www.hobby-elec.org
ستجد ضمن الدارات دارة قياس بالأمواج فوق الصوتية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 مارس 2008)

كونترول قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا أعمل في صناعة دارة باعث ومستقبل باأمواج الفوق صوتية
> ولكن الإشارة التي يبعثها المرسل تصل إلى المستقبل صغيرة جدا يعني على حسب المسافة بينهم
> و المشكلة ماهة القيمة الفولتاج (التوتر)التي تصل إلى المستقل
> ...


أخى
كل باعث أو مستقبل له خواص معينة لا يعلمها سوى منتجها و محاولة كتابة اى معلومات لك هو رد على سؤال غير معلوم
اعرف رقم الوحدة و المنتج لها ثم ادخل على موقع الشركة وحمل الداتا شيت الخاص به تعرف ان كان مناسب للإرسال والإستقبال أم احدهما فقط و أعلى حساسية تكون عند تردد كذا و كم تقدر أى كذا ميكرو أو مللي فولت لكل كذا مللى بار من الصوت و ما هى اقصى مسافة مناسبة لهذا النوع و ما هى المكبرات المناسبة له - إذا كان المدى غير مناسب ستجد لدية طراز آخر لكل مدى
بدون معرفة الداتا شيت ستكون العملية باستخدام وحده ما تحصل على نتيجة ما وخلاص


----------



## روح الملائكة (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كونترول (28 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و 10000000 شكرا للجميع


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (23 مايو 2009)

لكم كل الشكر على ما تبذلونه من جهد


----------



## abo2010 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع قيم ولكن لو توضعولنا لو سمحتو مخططات لدارات ترسل موجات كهرومغناطيسيه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

abo2010 قال:


> الموضوع قيم ولكن لو توضعولنا لو سمحتو مخططات لدارات ترسل موجات كهرومغناطيسيه


أخى الموضوع يتحدث عن موجات فوق سمعية وليست كهرومغناطيسية


----------

